# White Bass Location?



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Where do you fish for White Bass and what color artie have worked best for you?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

sommerville ; bassassassin 2inch albino curly tail . going in the morning to the creecks to check it out.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

The Sabine river.. with Guide Jane Gullenbach..The Best white bass guide in the Great state of Texas..IMHO

Oxx..


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

Haven't fished for white bass since my college days in Wisconsin, but during the spring run nothing worked better than a "pea" sized, pink flourescent lead jig head dressed with white buck. ~ Now for white perch, during the run, a small gold Mepps or C.P. Swing spinner, tipped with worm was/is the lure of choice around here. ~ Good luck!



:rybka:


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

RIP SOME LIP, where do you fish & what do you use. If you ever go to sommerville give me a pm. and i will give you the low down. happy fishing. JWCOOP.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whites this time of year? White rock creek on Livingston, way up there where it shoals up. Small in-line spinners, blue back rattletraps, white 3" grubs real slow. Troll till you find them, then cast. Slow retrieve in cold water.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*white bass*

White Rock creek on Livingston for sure (I live there). Should start the next time water clears. Use 1/4 oz. rattle traps in shad or crome colors. also use small shad colored paddle tails on 1/16 oz jig heads. Spec rigs are also good. Fish really slow. Good luck

Jim


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I fish the Lock and Dam outside of Crockett, http://www.lockndammarina.com/, during the spring run. That area below and above the dam holds some tremendous whites at times. The only drawback in fishing that area is you have to use a trolly to launch your boat. Which limits you to alluminum boats up to a 40hp. I mainly use road runners in the 1/4 or 1/8 depending upon the conditions. My favorite color is a pumpkinseed with red sparkels and a chartruese tail. Also good colors are the white and glitter chartruese. The trinity river is pretty susceptible to run off from the north, Dallas area, so half of the game is watching the clarity of the river. If you have a significant rise in the river then you fish the creeks off the trinity. When the river is low and clear you can also bank fish with great success.

Good luck to you!!


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

kim e cooper said:


> sommerville ; bassassassin 2inch albino curly tail . going in the morning to the creecks to check it out.


Please let us know how it looks if you went this morning.

Thanks!


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

silver kastmaster's are the best ever in the history of ever for white/sand bass. i used to totally kill them on lake bardwell in ennis, tx (dallas area).

rbt2


----------



## mirage (Jun 14, 2004)

Anyone have any insight around the Riverside/Trinity Area? Inlaws have a place there near Bethy Creek and I would like to explore some of the local areas. I fish 99% Salt, so I have no idea where to start looking for the white bass or crappie in that area. Thanks for any info you may have to share.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Wow Greg, that brings back some memories. I haven't done that since the early 80s. We used to use that trolley at Sally's Bait Camp (right by the dam). Back then there was no limit and we didn't have a whole lot of sense. We'd come back up that river with two inches of freeboard from the weight of all those fish! I may just have to take the family there this year. Have they started stacking up in there yet? Guy


GSMAN said:


> I fish the Lock and Dam outside of Crockett, http://www.lockndammarina.com/, during the spring run. That area below and above the dam holds some tremendous whites at times. The only drawback in fishing that area is you have to use a trolly to launch your boat. Which limits you to alluminum boats up to a 40hp. I mainly use road runners in the 1/4 or 1/8 depending upon the conditions. My favorite color is a pumpkinseed with red sparkels and a chartruese tail. Also good colors are the white and glitter chartruese. The trinity river is pretty susceptible to run off from the north, Dallas area, so half of the game is watching the clarity of the river. If you have a significant rise in the river then you fish the creeks off the trinity. When the river is low and clear you can also bank fish with great success.
> 
> Good luck to you!!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Trinity River*

Hey Guy, have not heard of any consistent white catches that far up river. The river has been pretty muddy. The river is back on the rise again so it may be awhile before it clears up. Not to highjack this thread but here is a mess from last spring.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

ROG, creecks look good lots of water got 10 yesterday. DAM is open lots of people there . good luck


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Kim E Coop knows that Sommerville stuff. I know cuz he is my big bro and hooks me up down there every year. If you do good on his help spred some rep his way. Thanks Coop.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Another vote for Jane on the Sabine River!! She will put your party on limits every day from Dec-April. Just don't get in the way of her fillet knife, she is really good. A secret tip... try the jointed Shad Raps shad color!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Walking Out The Door Write Know Bro. Takeing The Day Off Want To Be There Before The Rain & Front Will Let You Know When I Get Back . Jwcoop


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Just Got Back 10 At Bridge Up Stream Every One Around Was Catching 8 To 10 Went By Nails Off 125 Got 2 Small Ones Water Is Going Down But With Rain On The Way Back Up For Sure . Jwcoop


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

u want whites u use 1/4 ounce red headed road runner with a chartruce feather tail


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

GSman, I used to fish the lock and dam along time ago. I have caught the biggest whites I have ever caught there when it was Jan. and cold! Some days I bet there is 5000 lbs of white bass hauled out of there.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

I started fishing for whites for the 1st time last year and did well up at Lake Sommerville. I for got the nam e of the bridge up there, but the creeks up there, Nails Creek and Newmanns Bottom. It should start to get good anytime now. And Spring Creek in Humble also.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Frio above Choke, Nueces at George West, Guadalupe above Canyon, upper end of Medina Lake, Colorado Bend State Park...trolling, casting, fly roddin'...


----------

